# What breed of horsse would be good carrying alot of weight??



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone knew what breed or cross breeds of horse would be good at carrying alot of weight... over 300 lbs . The horse would be used for trails and camping .


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

definetly a bigger horse... maybe one with a little bit of draft in them even, and qh's are known for being sturdy... but im definetly not sure


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

draft, clydstales.

-chelsea-


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Drafts would be good, or a Draft cross.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

All horses should be assigned a maximum weight limit depending on the horses height. I cut off at 250lbs. Any more can be damaging, uncomfortable and painful. If a 300 pound person were to ride, I would def. suggest a purebred draft.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Percherons as well maybe a shire it is very hard on the horse though. I would be careful and not ride for long periods of time.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd agree with everyone too. Definatley a stocky, sturdy breed, like clydesdale, shire etc Or atleast a horse crossed with these breeds.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Am I right in believing that 300lbs converts to about 130kilograms?
If so then most bigger farmers that I know of around here that ride, to look at sit like a sack of potatoes but you see these guys on the hills and man that horse behaves like he's carrying a jockey. These are big strong men that know how balance on a horse and I don't think I have seen anyone type of horse stand out other than being heavily crossed. 
If you want to ride...get fit and learn from someone who can show you an independent seat. Yes you do need a bigger horse but I personally have found the heavier breeds cumbersom in the hills..but that depends on the terrain you intend to ride on.
If you want to ride GO FOR IT! just be safe to yourself and kind to your mount.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

Carthorses are not made for carrying so much weight. There were breeded for pulling trees etc. and the constuction of their ridge is not half that strong than one might think.
They are "weaker weight carriers" than most people think. 
As kristy said, heavy overweight isn't healthy for any horse at all (think of kissing spines and so on).
Warmbloods might be the better choice. If you coose a really large warmblood or maybe a warmblood-Carthorse-Mix, the chances are better. warmbloods are being breeded for the use of riding, therefore their ridge-constuction ist a bit stronger- even today.
A "heavy warmblood" seems to be better than a "light carthorse"...

See here for example: (hope, it is allowed to use this picture from http://www.g-e-h.de/geh-raku/pferde/pferolde.htm)


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

i own a full shire and although they are bred for pulling, the shire and clydsdale are interbred and so are one breed, i use my shire for riding and he is just as good at doing that as he is at pulling, if you want a draft horse to be carrying that sort of a weight they need to be built up to carrying it and not just have that weight put on there back, just as if you were training a trail horse or an eventer for a big 3 day event they need to have the stamina for the job


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

i would suggest a haflinger! they're pretty, good in traffic and stocky,strong horses! (they also seem to go for reasonable prices too!) that's what i'd go for! i know several people who have haflingers and they're lovely horses!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you think they could carry 300 Ibs though? Its a big weight! 

I dont know a great deal about Haflinger's, except that theyre really pretty


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

well, the people i know who own haflingers, are quite large people, and well they have these little haflingers that are about 14hh! and whilst im up there on my fine 16hh horse, i look down on the little stocky haflngers, they seem perfect..... but like you said thats a big weight so im not so sure....................


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

It would be like carrying two people wouldn't it? I think it works out at about 21.5 Stones..... 
Maybe for short distances, but for a long hack, wouldn't envy any horse/pony!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Robyn-Niagara said:


> i would suggest a haflinger! they're pretty, good in traffic and stocky,strong horses! (they also seem to go for reasonable prices too!) that's what i'd go for! i know several people who have haflingers and they're lovely horses!


I def. disagree. They are far too small for such a weight.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

me too :!:


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

How serious is the said person to ride....gee to be fair to any horse if meggymoo is correct 21 stones is a heavy weight for any horse to be carrying...hauling is different eg..carting. If this person is serious then you do need to look at them first. You have to be fit to ride whether you realise it or not...you could help to acheive this by walking your chosen mount in hand alot!!!!!!, you can build spacial confidence in a horse by walking them through what you intend to ride, use this time to acheive the awesome ground work. Become one with your horse, you can acheive transition and half halts at altering speeds on the ground. I dear you to try it......In a land of Monty Roberts and Lucy Rees in the UK (my personal Hero) and Andrew McClean in Austalia how can you not know this!!!. If you don't.... find out! AND baby girl if this is you at this weight, YOU CAN DO THIS! You have ground work to acheive as well! I don't need to point out what may hurt you but you know this! Horses are amazing creatures but have faults as well and basically they really are not mean't to carry such weights...Babe you need to lose the extra and build up the woman assuming you are woman!......COME ON GUYS...WHERE IS THE ENCOURAGEMENT. This person wants to ride!!!! Why do you yourselves ride?.......................................................................................................BECAUSE NOTHING ELSE SETS YOUFREE!!!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Well said Tumai, I think you've said what everyone else was more or less thinking and wanted to say, but didn't know how to put it.... If you know what I mean. :wink: 

You can do it,if you want it badly enough! xxx


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

*Thank you Tumai*

Thank you very much for your incouraging words tumai. My weight has always been a problem but my love for horse will help me uncome it. I have started walking my horse long before I posted this . I also walk with my best friend and her horses. I don't ride yet because of my weight but I was just curious of what breed would be good for carrying alittle extra. The people that are worried about me hurting horses do not have to worry I love them and would never put them in harms way. anyway thanks again for the kind words .I know I will do this because I see other riding and it makes me want to. But I know what I have to do and will do it. The thoughts of riding my own horse has giving me more ambition then anything in my life. People that want to judge do not relize that it just hurts doesn't help..and yes tumai i am a women... thanks again


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

You keep believin in yourself first time horse rider!!!
I don't know if you or anyone here is a christian but I am and if you do find out about him you will realise that God is a horseman too!

Love yourself and keep reaching for your goal, you will be riding before you know it........and the greatest thing of all is that your horse don't judge you on how you look because he can see inside your heart!!


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

*I am a christian also*

Tumai 
I knew there was something in your heart that was the same as mine. The love for Christ our savior. I gave my best friend in the whole world who is standing by me thought everything and believes in me, a poem called Heaven's Horseman. It talks about how God must have been a horseman to create such a beautiful aniamal. again thank you so much for you kind words. May God bless you in everything you do and your horse too


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

*ok*

i think a quarterhorse draft horse cross would be great but just a bigger quarter horse would also be good one of my mom's friends weights about 350 he is huge but he rides a little short and stocky quarter horse 8)


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hey First !! some of us are in the same boat...... i use to ride a clyde/tb cross, very good breed, my mare abby takes my wieght with out any problem ......


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

*kanas_twister*

kanas twister I just knew there were people out there like me. Could you send me a personal message so maybe we could talk . thanks


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

For example..
The rehabilitation center I work at cuts the weight limit off at 205#. There is a reason behind that...

And yes, we even have a draft there.


----------



## First time horse owner (Feb 19, 2007)

*oh please inform me on the reason behind that kristy!!!!!*

Please inform me on the reason behind that kristy......
Because I have talked to several horse breeders and even two different vets that have all said that a horse can and will carry large amounts of weight well over 300 pounds . I am not stupid I don't hardly think that I'm going to ride a little 14.2 horse. I really don't understand why you have to be so negative and smart mouth with your remarks to everyone. I thought this was a place to go to talk about horses and to learn things about them. It seems like everyone that has a question on here ends up getting a nasty or smart remark from you. Yes I do realize that I posted this question. But I thought I would get helpful and respectful answers. Not someone acting as if they knew anything and everything. No one knows everything about horses I don't care who you are. In my opinion no one person is any better then the rest of us. 
THANK YOU AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Please allow me to interject before any potential escalation occurs. I want to say off the bat that I am not "siding" with kristy _or_ First time horse owner here and am not commenting on the actual exchange. I am merely making a statement that needs to be said.

If anyone feels that any member, whether a moderator or otherwise, has exhibited a pattern of conduct that has made participation at the Horse Forum uncomfortable or frustrating, please send me a private message about it and the issue will be looked into and addressed if necessary.

It need not even be a pattern - if you read a post that you feel is rude, inconsiderate, or otherwise lacks tact and reflects poorly on the community, please let me know.

I understand the desire to post publicly when one feels they have been wronged or is frustrated, but accusatory posts, no matter how politely phrased, will likely only elicit replies that escalate a situation and create a further rift between members. Such posts cannot actually remedy a situation, but sending me a message can.

If anyone has any problems with anyone here, please come to me with them so that they can be looked into and resolved.

In response to the topic itself, First time horse owner I think that it is wonderful that you are so motivated by the idea of riding your own horse. I know you will get there because you are so passionate about it. I don't think there was any question that you would put a horse in harms way, as your creating this topic alone is evidence of your concern for the animal's welfare.

Admin


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:?: :?: :?: :?: 

I'm sorry I hit a nerve with you.. that wasn't my intention. I'm not quite sure why you reacted in such a way, regardless - I'm sorry.

The rehabilitation center has their own mandatory weight limit. The riders can have various disabilities often causing them to be unbalanced and to apply unevenly distributed weight across a horses back. The horses can be used in various lessons for a couple times a day. The center must also comply to NARHA regulations and standards.
I said there was reasoning because a rehabilitation center has different requirements - which is why I also mentioned it was a rehab center.
As for mentioning the draft ... there is a draft. There was nothing meant behind that other then the fact there is a large draft there yet there still are limitations to consider. I spoke of the draft because it was previously mentioned.
In your original post you didn't say who the weight limit was for, so I def. wasn't addressing my answers to insult you personally, especially since I didn't know it was about you to begin with. (And I still don't.)

I don't have anything against you and I'm not out to insult you. I wish you could have confronted me privately or talked to the administrator, but he's already addressed this. 
This is, however, a public forum and I understand people will be mistaken. After all, I don't think it's easy to find out a person's intentions behind a computer screen.
I certainly don't have problems with other members as well. I enjoy all of them. I have straight forward replies and generally use adequate english, but this is really the only thing I'm aware of that could be taken wrong or fussy. Anything else, I am honestly oblivious to and do not mean any harm. If you could point out something I am doing, that would help.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

Kristy how can you say that when horses and ponies have been pulling and carring houndreds of pounds for houndred of years???, on average a average settlers pack horse and horse would carry enough supplies to last a winter, as for knights and there armour? houndreds of pounds, i guess i hate to say but today's horses are way to pamperd then, i had a baby a couple of months ago and haven't lost my baby fat yet but yet abby who is 14.1 can take it


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

What??
Generally, draft horses are bred for their strength in pulling, not carrying. For those that were used to carry, it was generally with mules or donkeys whose body structures was much more compatible for carrying weight. Horses are generally not bred as transporting animals anymore. Machinery has replaced them heavily. Also take into consideration what modern horses are bred for. Compare a modern day warmblood to that of one several hundred years ago and you'll find that strength has lessened compared to impulsion, gaits and refinement. It's a give and take situation.
And I never once said a draft couldn't carry weight to begin with. It's what I actually originally suggested. If I could ask a horse their opinion, I would. But for now, we each have our own opinion to form and this is mine.


----------

